# Opening a bank account and renting property in Italy



## NatV (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi,
I’m currently living in the UK, but plan to move to Puglia in Italy in October this year. We are flying out there in 2 days time to look for a property to rent in the Carovigno area while we build our house. If anyone has any advice or suggestions about renting and estate agents, I will gladly accept.
I also need to open a non-resident bank account while there. Any advice on which bank is best and what the process is? 
Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're moving why non resident? Is this just short term or are you intending not to get residence?

Non resident accounts are expensive and not all banks are offering them. Best to ask the banks near your future home. It wouldn't hurt to have the estate agent introduce you.

You know normal rental contracts can be three or four years?

Likely best if you post in the Italy forum.


----------



## NatV (Aug 18, 2019)

NickZ said:


> If you're moving why non resident? Is this just short term or are you intending not to get residence?
> 
> Non resident accounts are expensive and not all banks are offering them. Best to ask the banks near your future home. It wouldn't hurt to have the estate agent introduce you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick, we need to open an account for the interim before we actually move as we have to have a bank account there in order to rent initially.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There are UK accounts that do SEPA transfers for a fee. At least last time I checked. Plus your landlord likely will take cash. The main reason I guess is if you want the utilities to be direct debit.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW if you're renting you can get residence. No point waiting if you're going to do it eventually in the same town.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

I can't give you a comparative recommendation on banks, because we only use one. But we opened a non-resident account with UniCredit on the recommendation of an Italian friend and we've been pretty happy with them, mainly because they have quite good online access (which not all Italian banks do, it seems). 

One restriction on non-resident accounts (on ours, anyway) is that you cannot make cash deposits into it from within Italy. 

Be prepared for a lengthy session while setting up the account, with lots of forms to sign. We made the mistake of asking for an account in joint names, which meant going through the entire process twice! At the end of it you will be on first name terms with the staff.

And bring copies of every identity document you can think of, plus anything you have which identifies you in the UK tax system (like the social security number in America or the tax file number in Australia).

Good luck!


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

PS: Make sure you have a _codice fiscale_ before you try and open a bank account. If you don't have one already you can apply through your nearest Italian embassy or consulate-general. I don't know the process for applying from inside Italy but no doubt someone on here will be able to tell you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

CF just requires you to go to the nearest agenzia entrate office and filling out the paperwork. They'll give you a paper copy. Depending on the lineup it can take less than fifteen minutes. You won't get the plastic card until you have residence and have registered for health care.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

NickZ said:


> Depending on the lineup it can take less than fifteen minutes.


Well that's quicker than doing it through a consulate-general, which took about ten days in our case. Make sure you have copies of identification documents, including birth and, if applicable, marriage certificates. Note that a married woman's CF will be issued in her birth name, even if she has changed her name on marriage. For some purposes this will require you to get an "apostille" attached to your marriage certificate.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't imagine it's something the consulates do every day. OTOH the offices in Italy likely do it routinely.


----------



## NatV (Aug 18, 2019)

Troz said:


> PS: Make sure you have a _codice fiscale_ before you try and open a bank account. If you don't have one already you can apply through your nearest Italian embassy or consulate-general. I don't know the process for applying from inside Italy but no doubt someone on here will be able to tell you.


We already have a CF as we bought land in Italy a few years ago. So one less thing to thankfully sort out.


----------



## endriu0 (Sep 8, 2019)

Troz said:


> Well that's quicker than doing it through a consulate-general, which took about ten days in our case. Make sure you have copies of identification documents, including birth and, if applicable, marriage certificates. Note that a married woman's CF will be issued in her birth name, even if she has changed her name on marriage. For some purposes this will require you to get an "apostille" attached to your marriage certificate.


10 days ???? Wow..... 

I went through the process in Ireland and first had to spend 15 minutes explaining to the staff in consulate that it is indeed something they should be able to do and then after they finally confirmed that then I was told at the end that it'll take 3 months......


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

endriu0 said:


> I went through the process in Ireland and first had to spend 15 minutes explaining to the staff in consulate that it is indeed something they should be able to do and then after they finally confirmed that then I was told at the end that it'll take 3 months......


Lots of Italians in Melbourne; big consulate-general.


----------

